# Hilfe: meine Minis wollen Wasserschildkröten



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige mal Eure Hilfe: meine Minis möchten für unseren Teich __ Wasserschildkröten kaufen. Habe leider 0 Ahnung von diesen Tierchen. Kann man die einfach in einen Teich aussetzen? Was ist mit füttern? Fressen die Tierchen meine neuen Teichpflanzen an/auf? Was macht man mit den Kerlchen im Winter? Ist eine Anschaffung sinnvoll?

Juergen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo , 

__ Wasserschildkröten im/am Teich zu halten ist nicht unproblematisch. Die meisten arten wirst du übrigens im Winter reinhollen müssen bzw brauchen Winterruhe.

Der teich muss ausbruchssicher sein , da die kleine gerne auf Wanderschaft gehen. Alles an fischen/Pflanzen/__ Kröten usw werden über kurz oder lang im Magen der Schildis landen.
Ich kann dir nur abraten. Wenn du einen Teich nur für die Schildes hast , super. Aber in einem "normalen" Teich richten die ein Chaos an welches man den kleine Kerlen nicht zutraut. Apropro klein.... du weißt wie groß die meisten arten werden ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Schau Dir mal das Profil von "Christian" an ..... der hat glaube ich jede Menge davon geplant oder verwechsle ich da jetzt was?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Hi Leute,

ja ich habe 8 Tiere.
Ich kann dir Tipps geben aber lies dir mal die HP:

http://www.wasserschildkroete.de/  durch.

Da hab ich auch einen großteil meines Wissens her und da gibt es jede Menge praktische Erfahrungen im Umgang mit __ Wasserschildkröten.
Am besten holst du dir die __ Europäische Sumpfschildkröte die soll Winterhart sein wenn denn der Teich tief genug ist und Sauerstoff hat.
Wenn du Fragen hast schreib mich an hab ICQ,MSn steht in meinem Profiel oder hier.


Gruß,

Christian

P.S.
Kauf die Tiere nicht im Laden!
Es gibt viele Auffangstationen die geben die Tiere sehr günstig ab und du bekommst Tipps und ein Gesundes Tier was du im Laden oft nicht bekommst.Oder ich frag für  dich nach kenne auch eine Auffangstation aber ist Köln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,
(ich habe Emys)wenn Du __ Schildkröten im Teich halten willst musst Du ihn aussbruchsicher machen.... .Ist mit Sicherheit aufwendig und mässig schön.

Von der genannten HP halte ich nichts,wie auch viele andere Leute bzw. Fachleute (nachzusehen z. B. im Dght Forum)....
Ein paar gute Emys Seiten:
http://www.emys-home.de/

http://www.clemmys.de/
http://home.t-online.de/home/michaeldaubner/turtles/emys01.htm
http://home.tiscali.de/orbicularis/
>defekter Link entfernt<

Habe übrigens im Frühjahr im Rahmen der Dght Schildkröten AG Jahrestagung das Wiederansiedlungsprojekt am Reinheimer Teich (bei Darmstadt) besucht,war sehr interressant.
Gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

*hi*

@JürgenS
Ich finde es schade das du die Seite nicht magst denn da sind Erfahrungen geschildert und die schlechten davon gilt es zu verhindern.
Ich hasse es wenn Leute ihre Schildies im Winter im Teich lassen warum steht ja da.Meine reagieren sofort auf eine andere Wassertemperatur sie fangen an zu niesen.
Hoffe das deine Tiere nicht leiden müssen nur weil du deine Einstellung vertreten willst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

*hi*

@JürgenS
Das steht auf deinem ersten Link als Tipp:

Winter: Zum Winterschlaf muß ein Raum mit ca. 4 °C zu Verfügung stehen, evtl. im Kühlschrank


Was ich davon halte muss ich dir jawohl nicht sagen.
Ich rate dir, dir mal die kranken Tiere vor Ort anzusehen und dessen Haltung dann hast du villeicht Verständnis für meine Meinung und die der HP.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Juergen, 
Mit den __ Wasserschildkröten das ist so eine Sache. Man muß sich bei der Anschaffung darüber im klaren sein, dass man einen Vertrag auf Lebenszeit eingeht. 
Ich bin vor mehren Jahren eher unfreiwillig zu einer Rotwange gekommen. 
Mein Sohn stand eines Tages mit einem ausgewachsenen Tier vor mir und sagte:"Vati die können wir doch in den Teich tun, die Besitzer wollten sie totmachen". 
Ich konnte ihn mit dem Tier nicht mehr wegschicken, doch was ich mir da aufgeladen hatte, habe ich erst in der Folgezeit gemerkt. 
Doch nun zu unserer Rotwange. 
Wenn die Wassertemperatur im Teich konstant ca. 20°C erreicht hat, kommt die Schildi in den Gartenteich. Damit sie zum Sonnen den Teich bequem verlassen kann, habe ich an einer Stelle einen Streifen Kokosmatte eingehangen. Wenn die Sonne scheint klettert sie auf diesem auch aus dem Wasser. Sie hält sich aber nur am Teichrand auf, wandert höchstens im Laufe des Tages am Teichufer, mit der Sonne mit. Ausgerückt ist unsere Schildi noch nie, obwohl der Teich nicht eingezäunt ist. Zirka einmal pro Woche geht sie auch mal im Garten oder auf dem Hof auf Wanderschaft, kehrt aber immer wieder selbstständig zum Teich zurück. Da sie ein ennormer Kletterkünstler ist, hat sie auch schon  in meinem Bachlauf ordentlich aufgeräumt. Abends setze ich sie wegen der Fütterung meist mit der Hand in den Teich zurück. 
Bei Regenwetter verläßt sie den Teich auch Tagsüber nicht. 

Ich kann auch nicht bestätigen, dass unsere Schildi Fische jagd. Könnte aber daran liegen, dass sie gut gefüttert wird. Wir füttern unsere Rotwange im Sommer 1 -2 mal pro Tag und da frißt sie auch ganz ordentlich. 
Als Futter verwende ich die handelsüblichen Schildi-Sticks und in Streifen geschnittenen Fisch, vorwiegend Forelle. Ich füttere die Schildi immer am Teichrand, damit ich die Kois in Schach halten kann, ansonsten hat die Schildi keine Chance einen Stick zu erwischen. Fisch frißt sie mir direkt aus der Hand. Mittlerweile weiß sie ganz genau wenn ich mit Futter komme, sie kommt dann schon allein zu mir an den Teichrand. 
Also, soweit eigentlich kein Problem. Diese führe ich nachfolgend an. 

Bei meinen Pflanzen räumt die Schildi mitunter ordentlich auf. Die Stiele der Seerosenblätter werden gnadenlos abgebissen. Im Prinzip vergreift sie sich an allen Unterwasserpflanzen. Mal mehr und mal weniger. Dabei frißt sie das Grünzeug nicht einmal, es wird einfach nur abgebissen. 
__ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, __ Iris, Krebsscheren und alle anderen Schwimmpflanzen läßt sie bei mir in Ruhe. 
Seit ich die Schildi habe, ziehe ich ständig für den Teich Pflanzen in einer GFK-Schale nach, damit ich die Schildkrötenschäden wieder kaschieren kann. 
Spätestens Ende September kommt die Schildi ins Haus. Hier hat sie sich selbst einen Ruheplatz gesucht. Ich habe dort einen Karton aufgestellt, welcher mit einer Fußbodenwärmedämmung und einem Ausschnitt zum rein - und rauskrabeln versehen ist. Diesen Karton hat die Schildi auch sofort angenommen. 
Dort hält sie dann mehr oder weniger Winterruhe. Anfänglich kommt sie jedoch noch täglich aus dem Karton. Dann will sie ins Wasser, Wasserschildis koten und fressen nur im Wasser. Ich habe dafür einen großen Mörtelkübel aufgestellt, Wassertemperatur bewegt sich zwischen 25 und 27°C.  Ab Dezember schläft sie dann meistens eine Woche durch. Sobald sie wieder aus dem Karton kommt, marschiert sie mittlerweile schon allein bis zum Mörtelkübel. Ich hebe sie dann nur noch ins Wasser. 
Nach 4-5 Std. wird sie meist unruhig, da weiß ich, dass sie wieder in ihre Kiste will. 
Zur Zt. ist sie noch im Haus und hat einen Schlafrythmus von 2-4 Tagen. 
Nach dem Bad geht es jetzt auch nicht mehr sofort in die Kiste, sondern es wird erst mal ein ausgedehnter Spaziergang durch die Wohnung gemacht. 
Bei schönem Wetter nehme ich sie auch schon mal mit nach draußen.  

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass andere Schildi-Halter ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Auch gibt es für die Winterruhe von Schildis die unterschiedlichsten Ansichten. 

Wenn Du Dir eine Wasserschildkröte anschaffen willst, würde ich Dir auch die __ europäische Sumpfschildkröte empfehlen. Sie ist an unser Klima besser angepasst. 

Viele Grüße 
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

@Christian:
Eigentlich beginnst Du hiermit erneut eine ergebnislose Diskussion....
@Jürgen:
Es gibt verschiedene Arten von __ Wasserschildkröten,z.B. Amerikanische Zierschildkröten-wie sie Christian hat-,die für eine ganzjährige Haltung in Deutschland im Allgemeinen nicht geeignet sind (auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen,je nachdem wie das Klima HIER ist und je nachdem aus welcher Klimazone aus den USA die __ Schildkröten stammen) und z. B. europäische Arten wie Emys Orbicularis Orbicularis (mit derzeit 13 Unterarten) ,die im Mittelalter bis Südschweden und Südengland heimisch waren und heutzutage nur noch in Restpopulationen z.B. in Brandenburg im ehemaligen nördlichen Verbreitungsgebiet vorkommen und somit für eine ganzjährige Haltung im Freien(Teichmässig müssen aber einige Vorraussetzungen stimmen) in Frage kommen.---> schöner Satz,gell  

Ich meine,falls Du wirklich Schildkröten im Teich halten möchtest,bilde Dir darüber DEINE Meinung und verfahre so. 
Gruss    JürgenS

Eine Überwinterung in einer Überwinterungskiste o.ä. in einem schönen Gewölbekeller ist auf jeden Fall sicherer als draussen,das ist klar.  
Editha (der gehört EMYS Home) hat IMO  Emys aus südlicheren Gefilden(Emys gibt es auch in Nordafrika) die besser nicht draussen überwintert werden sollten.
Noch `ne kleine Anmerkung zu Rotwangen(von wegen die sterben alle draussen)iese wurden europaweit ausgesetzt und viele davon überleben unsere europäischen Winter problemlos(z.B. auch im oben angesprochenen Enkheimer Ried bei Darmstadt).Mann kann hier von einer beinahe flächendeckenden Faunenverfälschung sprechen-vgl. z.B. Günther:Reptilien und Amphibien Deutschlands.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hi Alle,
dies ist mein erste aktive Beteiligung in diesem Forum, lese aber schon etwas länger mit. Also, -zum Thema: Wir halten ebenfalls 8 __ Wasserschildkröten. 3 Gelbwangen, 3 Rotwangen, 1 Hyroglyphe und 1 Indianer. Bis auf die Rotwangen alles Mädels. Unsere __ Kröten leben im Sommer im Teich. Allerdings nur in der wärmsten Zeit mit Wassertemperaturen ab 20°C. In dieser Zeit teilen wir einen Bereich des Teiches für die Kröten ab. Sie machen nämlich trotz guter Fütterung Jagd auf die Fische. Von allen anderen Tieren wie __ Molche, Kaulquappen etc. kann man sich auch direkt verabschieden. Die ganze Sache ausbruchsicher zu gestalten geht deutlich zu Lasten der Optik, ist aber leider unumgänglich da Wasserschildkröten wahre Ausbruchkünstler sind. Ab etwa Ende August kommen die Tiere in ihr Winterquartier. Ein extra angefertigtes Aquarium mit den Maßen 2,66m x 0,7m x 0,7m. Landteil etwa 0,7 x 0,7m. Wasserinhalt etwa 750L. Zwei große Eheim Filter und 4 Stabregelheizer je 200W. 1 HQL 125W und eine Rotlichtfunzel. Regelmäßige Teil-Wasserwechsel etwa alle 1 bis 2 Wochen. Alle etwa 7 bis 8 Wochen Komplettreinigung die etwa 3 Stunden in Anspruch nimmt. Winterruhe halten unsere Kröten bei etwas abgesenkten Temperaturen im Aquarium. Hauptfutter für die Kröten ist Schildkrötenpudding. Das Zeug wird ca. einmal im Monat aus diversen Bestandteilen wie Süßwasserfisch, __ Muscheln, Krabben, Rindfleisch etc. auf Vorrat selber hergestellt, eingeforen und die tägliche Portion aufgetaut. Wasserschildkröte.de ist uns bekannt. Wir waren auch schon einige Male da. Die Leute tun wirklich sehr viel für die Tiere, daher seien ihnen einige Fehlinformationen auf der Internetseite und die Zensur ihres Gästebuchs verziehen. Bei den Temperaturen übertreiben sie leider auch etwas.
In einem Karton haben Wasserschildkröten gar nichts zu suchen, es sei denn, sie müssen wegen Krankheit vorübergehend trocken gehalten werden.
Neben den __ Schildkröten halten wir eine Perserkatze, einen Neufundländer und unsere Koi und restlichen Fische. Der Teich hat ein Volumen von 22.000L. Die Schildkröten nehmen sowohl von den Kosten als auch vom Arbeitsaufwand her höheren Umfang ein als alle anderen Tiere samt Teich zusammen. Daher kann ich nur dazu raten sich erst lange und ausgiebig zu informieren bevor man solche Tiere anschafft. Informationen aus Tierhandlungen sind idR. übrigens absoluter Nonsens. Wer sich dann nicht 100%ig sicher ist sollte es lassen.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

... anbei ein Foto des Winterquartiers, d.h. von September bis Mai.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

@ Juergen,
...beinahe vergessen. Informationen satt findest du hier:
http://www.dghtserver.de/foren/viewboard.php?BoardID=2
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

*hi*

@JürgenS
Wenn du verstehst das die __ Schildkröten aus dem Ausland (nicht deine Emys die kenne ich nicht) eine gleichbleibende Temperatur im Winter gewohnt sind und nicht wie hier im Dezember das es taut, dann weisst du das es den Tieren nicht bekommt wenn sie aus ihrem Winterschlaf aufwachen und auftauchen.Danach gefriert es wieder und die Tiere haben ihre Reserven aufgebraucht.Kühlschrank Überwinterung ist von der Temperatur her ok aber kein Sauerstoff.Ausserdem muss man die Tiere vor dem Überwintern (wenn man unbelehrbar ist und es doch tun will) erst einmal wiegen und nach Parasieten untersuchen,spirch Kotprobe denn sonst greifen die das Emunsystem des ruhenden Tieres an und schwächen es.Aber alles das steht auf der von mir empfohlen und auch vom Markus gern gesehenen Seite.

@Morle
Dir kann ich kaum noch was an Tipps geben ausser das du bedenken musst, wie schon Markus schrieb das es sich um einen Wasserbewohner handelt welchen du immer der Zugluft und der Austrocknung aussetzt.
Denn ein Karton auch wenn Wasser in der nähe ist reicht nicht aus das Tier muss ins Wasser da Schildkröten nur zur BEhandlung aus dem Wasser trocken geetzt werden sollen.
Das im Wohnzimmer rumlaufen lassen ist schlecht für das Tier da es ganz weiche Füße hat die zum schwimmen gedacht sind und dadurch verletzt werden können aber schlimmer ist die Zugluft.


@Markus Kaiser
Dein Beitrag spiegelt meine Meinung wieder und wenn ich das Bild von deinem Winterquatier sehe, freut es mich das es jemanden wie dich gibt der es den Tieren so schön macht.
Das Aquarium was du da hast ist eine sehr gut gelungene Lösung und bis auf das Reinigen auch relativ praktisch.
Würde mich freuen wenn du mir ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen kannst von deinem Aquarium und den Tieren sowie dem TEich, nur aus neugierde und um mir Ideen abzukucken.
Habe auch ein Aquarium aber nur 1,20m*0.5m*0,5m.
Der Arbeitsaufwand um dieses Becken sauber zu halten war mir zu groß.
Deshalb habe ich 2*500Liter BEcken (Wasserbehälter mit Stahlkäfig) im Keller was nicht so gut aus sieht aber das Reinigen erleichtert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hi Christian,
nächste Woche soll ja endlich die Sonne rauskommen. Ich werde dann mal einige Bilder machen und rüberwachsen lassen.
Gruß
Markus


----------

